# BTX loader hangs



## izotov (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi,
I have a custombuilt based on FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE that just works fine normally.

After I install grub with:

```
# pkg_add -r grub
# sysctl kern.geom.debugflags=16
# grub-install /dev/da0
```
the system won't boot anymore and it hangs after printing the line

```
BTX loader 1.00   BTX version is 1.02
```

What could cause this? How could I find the problem?
Thanks!


----------



## izotov (Mar 29, 2011)

Changed to sysutils/grub2: that works fine.


----------

